# Rabiot: tunnel di tacco a Messi. Video.



## admin (15 Febbraio 2017)

Partita mostre ieri sera di Rabiot nel 4-0 con cui il suo Psg ha liquidato il Barcellona. Il centrocampista francese si è permesso perfino di umiliare Messi con un tunnel di tacco.

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2017)




----------



## corvorossonero (15 Febbraio 2017)

Ieri messi imbarazzante. In ogni caso c'è stata una dimostrazione netta ieri sera, Messi se non corre non riesce ad essere determinante. Non riusciva nemmeno a dribblare. Mai visto così. Giusto per dire, ma Ronaldinho da fermo riusciva ad inventare calcio e lui non riesce.


----------



## Marilson (15 Febbraio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ieri messi imbarazzante. In ogni caso c'è stata una dimostrazione netta ieri sera, Messi se non corre non riesce ad essere determinante. Non riusciva nemmeno a dribblare. Mai visto così. Giusto per dire, ma Ronaldinho da fermo riusciva ad inventare calcio e lui non riesce.



Messi ha fatto della corsa la sua arma in piu', bisognava solo aspettare una sua serata no (aspetterei per dire che e' finito) per dargli il suo giusto posto nella storia del calcio, ovvero dietro a Maradona


----------



## Marco23 (17 Febbraio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ieri messi imbarazzante. In ogni caso c'è stata una dimostrazione netta ieri sera, Messi se non corre non riesce ad essere determinante. Non riusciva nemmeno a dribblare. Mai visto così. Giusto per dire, ma Ronaldinho da fermo riusciva ad inventare calcio e lui non riesce.



Messi è in grado di mettere dei palloni incredibili da fermo


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Febbraio 2017)

Casuale..ma comunque ha fatto una partita favolosa..anche se Verratti è di ben altro livello..ogni pallone che tocca puntando in avanti crea un pericolo..


----------



## Snake (17 Febbraio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ieri messi imbarazzante. In ogni caso c'è stata una dimostrazione netta ieri sera, Messi se non corre non riesce ad essere determinante. Non riusciva nemmeno a dribblare. Mai visto così. Giusto per dire, ma Ronaldinho da fermo riusciva ad inventare calcio e lui non riesce.



tu avrai visto 10 partite in carriera di Messi per scrivere una tale bestialità


----------



## kolao95 (17 Febbraio 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> tu avrai visto 10 partite in carriera di Messi per scrivere una tale bestialità



Hai esagerato con la "forma", ma in "sostanza" sono d'accordissimo.


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Febbraio 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> tu avrai visto 10 partite in carriera di Messi per scrivere una tale bestialità



Amico vienimelo a dire in faccia  in ogni caso io ho un mio pensiero su Messi, non sto dicendo che è scarso, ma tecnicamente lo ritengo inferiore a Ronaldinho. Per me il suo punto di forza è la velocità e il controllo di palla che ha (impressionante) a determinate velocità. Se però non corre anche lui fa enorme fatica e si è visto palesemente. A meno che tu non abbia visto un'altra partita quel giorno. Non la pensi come me? amen..me ne farò una ragione.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Febbraio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Amico vienimelo a dire in faccia  in ogni caso io ho un mio pensiero su Messi, non sto dicendo che è scarso, ma tecnicamente lo ritengo inferiore a Ronaldinho. Per me il suo punto di forza è la velocità e il controllo di palla che ha (impressionante) a determinate velocità. Se però non corre anche lui fa enorme fatica e si è visto palesemente. A meno che tu non abbia visto un'altra partita quel giorno. Non la pensi come me? amen..me ne farò una ragione.



Senza offesa, ma dire che Messi non sappia Dribblare da fermo è una bestemmia. Puoi avere la tua opinione, ma in questo caso penso che si parli di oggettività. Messi non è mai stato un velocista, non è mai stato uno che si fa tutto il campo in corsa come un Kakà dei tempi d'oro. Solo che quando parte è inarrestabile perché ha un controllo di palla assurdo. Quindi dire che faccia della velocità la sua arma migliore è sbagliata. Ovviamente sfrutta la velocità, ma se tu avessi visto giocare Messi tante volte, sapresti benissimo che fa un numero infinito di Driblling da fermo.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Febbraio 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Senza offesa, ma dire che Messi non sappia Dribblare da fermo è una bestemmia. Puoi avere la tua opinione, ma in questo caso penso che si parli di oggettività. Messi non è mai stato un velocista, non è mai stato uno che si fa tutto il campo in corsa come un Kakà dei tempi d'oro. Solo che quando parte è inarrestabile perché ha un controllo di palla assurdo. Quindi dire che faccia della velocità la sua arma migliore è sbagliata. Ovviamente sfrutta la velocità, ma se tu avessi visto giocare Messi tante volte, sapresti benissimo che fa un numero infinito di Driblling da fermo.



ma chi ha parlato di Dribbling? se devi quotarmi almeno leggi bene ciò che scrivo. Il discorso dei dribbling era solo in riferimento a quella partita dove oggettivamente non c'è riuscito manco mezza volta. Io parlavo di essere determinante da fermo, senza correre, come facevano Maradona o lo stesso Ronaldinho. Capisco che ci sono i fanboy, ma non è che siccome si chiama Messi non si possono fare critiche. Oltretutto mica ho detto che è scarso.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Febbraio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma chi ha parlato di Dribbling? se devi quotarmi almeno leggi bene ciò che scrivo. Il discorso dei dribbling era solo in riferimento a quella partita dove oggettivamente non c'è riuscito manco mezza volta. Io parlavo di essere determinante da fermo, senza correre, come facevano Maradona o lo stesso Ronaldinho. Capisco che ci sono i fanboy, ma non è che siccome si chiama Messi non si possono fare critiche. Oltretutto mica ho detto che è scarso.



Ok, posso aver letto male e mi scuso per questo. Però non capisco il tuo tono rancoroso, ne il tuo darmi del fanboy. Ma vista la tua precisazione: Messi da fermo, visto che non si parla di Dribbling, ma di quanto sia decisivo, lo è da morire. Basta vedere gli assist che fa. 

E' molto criticabile, ma farlo alla prima partita sbagliata della stagione, è abbastanza meschino.


----------

